# Gas Or Diesel



## Spaulding (Jul 26, 2007)

I am in the market for a new 3\4 ton, and while I would 'love' to start one of the Ford v. Chevy debates, I am really looking to boil my decision down to gas or diesel. I have driven both, and while I think the diesel (only drove a Chevy Diesel) is GREAT, I am wondering if I could get by with a gas. The only time I will be towing anything is when I tow my OB... (31rqs, and maybe something bigger or different in the future)... What do you all drive with? It appears that most drive diesel, but do you use it for anything else? is there a reason you chose diesel over gas? I live in IL, so the driving here is pretty flat, and I don't anticipate any camping trips to the mountains any time soon (although, that does sound like fun)...


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

If it's in your budget, GET THE DIESEL! Tons more torque, better gas mileage, and better resale! Personally, I like the Cummins diesel in the Dodge, but the Ford and Chevy are great too.


----------



## klnks06 (Aug 11, 2006)

I would have to recommend the diesel powered pickup. We started with a Tahoe, but moved up to the diesel after about 4 trips. My milelage is much better, and I don't have to constantly adjust the throttle up and down hills. I just set the cruise control and go down the highway. As far as which model to pick, I would go with what ever brand you like. I drove a Chevy, Ford, and Dodge before I purchased the Megacab 2500, and we based our decision on the size of the cab, as we have two kids and two dogs that go camping with us.

Kent


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

Hey, "klnks06", I just noticed we have the same exact set-up. Seems great minds do think alike!


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

I tow a lot in the mountains and wish I had a diesel for that. But, I like the big SUV's and room inside for the family and dog. Every other day the Yukon's my daily ride and don't really need a diesel for that. I'll probably get a diesel when I know I can camp more and have the time to take longer trips. For now, my gas SUV gets the job done.

For the size camper you have now and considering a larger one, you may want to get the 3/4 ton diesel now and not worry about it.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

We chose diesel for both the power and mileage. With 7,000 miles, our dodge dually is now getting 14 mpg (started around 12), and we're told that it gets better with time


----------



## klnks06 (Aug 11, 2006)

Airboss said:


> Hey, "klnks06", I just noticed we have the same exact set-up. Seems great minds do think alike!


I noticed that we had the same set up when I was typing my reply earlier. I do wish that we had a 5th wheel Outback, but that is still a couple more years away.

Kent


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

We choose gas for a couple of personal reasons.... probably will not effect anyone else other than us, but here goes..

1. The diesel is HEAVY, HEAVY, HEAVY - we drive out to the sand A LOT - diesel's go squish and get stuck! Can you drive a diesel in the sand.... sure! Do we have to air down with the gasser? Nope! Not yet anyway!

2. The cost difference, the gas milage difference and the maintenience costs (oil changes in a diesel are spendy) for us over the next 3 years basicly had us saving money with the gas engine.

3. The F350 V10 gets better gas milage than our F150 V8, not as good as the diesel, but better than the 1/2 ton.

4. When we were looking we could not find a short bed diesel.... at least not in a crew cab. The gasser fits in the garage.

Now I said, these are very personal reasons, but things we seriously thought about before we purchased. We are going to add a chip to the F350 to change the shifting pattern so that it does better with a load and add that fancy air filter thingy (I am a girl!) - that will increase our gas milage even more.

My 2 cents!


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

I bought my diesel way back when I had a 4000 pound Holiday Rambler TT. I had no plans for upgrading my RV at the time. The reason I went with the diesel at that time was I wanted a truck that would last me at least 10 years.
Since making that decision, I sold my TT, then a year later decided to buy a new one, still not thinking 5th wheel until we happened to walk into the OUtback 28FRL-S and bamm! we bought it on the spot. Made it an easy decision since I already had the truck to handle it.

I've had my truck for 8 years now and expect I can still get another 10 years if I choose to do so. Of course those new trucks with integrated brake controllers, exaust brakes, 6 speed auto transmissions, etc. all are starting to get kind of tempting.









Dealers are offering pretty good prices , even on diesels right now, if you can swing the initial outlay of $ - go with the diesel. Besides you'll get every nickel back at trade in time.

Regards, Glenn


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

OREGONCAMPIN said:


> We choose gas for a couple of personal reasons.... probably will not effect anyone else other than us, but here goes..
> 
> 1. The diesel is HEAVY, HEAVY, HEAVY - we drive out to the sand A LOT - diesel's go squish and get stuck! Can you drive a diesel in the sand.... sure! Do we have to air down with the gasser? Nope! Not yet anyway!
> 
> ...


1. is a fact. Sinks like a brick in sand. Been there done that.

2. is not true. Yes it cost more to purchase, but you get way more money for it on resale. gas mileage is better by a few miles to the gallon at least and yes it cost more to change the oil, buy they only require an oil change every 7500 mile so it works out.

Go Diesel. Its worth every penny.


----------



## justinsnow0 (Feb 5, 2007)

I went with a GMC 2500HD gasser. For me it cames down to the fact that I only use it for the OB and I wanted something with nice options inside and I wanted a crew cab. If I had gone diseal, to get the SLT package and crew cab would have cost me about 15 to 20 thousand more. Well I already paid about 45000 in total for the gasser, I could not afford to get into the 50's or 60's. That being said though I am really looking into 5th wheels now and I really have to watch what I want due to weight as the diseal would have alotted me more weight by about 3 or 4 thousand pounds I believe.

It's all in what you want to do and for me I tried to think long term and options. I am keeping this truck hopefully 8 years or more so I wanted leather seats, sun roof, DVD (for future kid) and luxuries like that. Plus I wanted the capability to tow a 5th wheel which is why I didn't go 1/2 ton to tow a 21rs.

Also, I hope to go back to the northeast to live and diseal is not as easy to find in Eastern MA. It's not like here in KY where thier are alot of truck stops and stuff and I would say more gas stations don't carry diseal than do. I also didn't want to have to plug the thing in all the time in winter.


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

I think the best argument for going diesel in your case is that it allows you to go to to the larger/heavier trailer in the future. The towing capacity will be 
significantly better with the diesel. You don't want to have to buy another tow vehicle if you choose another heavier trailer down the road. As others have
said the upfront cost is more, but so is re-sale.

I also thought I would not travel where there is hills, but I was wrong..









Mark


----------



## Diver Bill (Apr 30, 2007)

We have a 2007 GMC 2500HD Duramax, it has loads of power gets decent mileage
The resale on the diesel is much better than the gas models.
We sold a 2003 GMC 2500HD Duramax when we bought this one and got way more for it than we would have for a gas model.
The 2003 got us 12mpg average towing our 27' outback from Ohio to Florida, thru the hills of KY. TN. & Ga.
Bill


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Spaulding said:


> I am in the market for a new 3\4 ton, and while I would 'love' to start one of the Ford v. Chevy debates, I am really looking to boil my decision down to gas or diesel. I have driven both, and while I think the diesel (only drove a Chevy Diesel) is GREAT, I am wondering if I could get by with a gas. The only time I will be towing anything is when I tow my OB... (31rqs, and maybe something bigger or different in the future)... What do you all drive with? It appears that most drive diesel, but do you use it for anything else? is there a reason you chose diesel over gas? I live in IL, so the driving here is pretty flat, and I don't anticipate any camping trips to the mountains any time soon (although, that does sound like fun)...


If you are towing a 31RQS and even remotely thinking fiver or larger trailer in the future, your only option is a diesel.

The gassers just don't carry enough pin weight for much of a fiver, and not enough torque for a large trailer.

Steve


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

We bought a gas pickup for few reasons;

First, the deal on the truck we bought was too good to pass up. Second, it's my DW's daily ride and she only drives a few miles a day which wouldn't be good for a diesel, they need to run. Third, we couldn't justify the extra cost for how much we tow.

A diesel sure would be nice, but we don't really have the need for one right now.

Mike


----------



## Spaulding (Jul 26, 2007)

I had a book (keyword, had, threw it away) on towing capacity for the 3\4 tons, and I don't believe there is HUGE difference between gas and diesel, is there?


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

Spaulding said:


> I had a book (keyword, had, threw it away) on towing capacity for the 3\4 tons, and I don't believe there is HUGE difference between gas and diesel, is there?


There is a HUGE difference between GCWR in favor of the diesel.The gasser has a higher "available payload" due to not having that diesel and huge trans in it. Don't think it matters much though as the gas will struggle vs the diesel pulling anything your sized trailer and up.

Excluding the hit you take on diesel fuel prices in the winter everything else about a diesel is all upside. Just way, way better in everything.


----------



## slik4x4 (Sep 5, 2007)

well, i think there is more to it than just gas or diesel. if you are talking about v8 gas, there really is no comparison if you are needing torque and power. if you are looking at say a ford v10, these motors are used in very large motor homes. these have all the torque and power of a diesel. the might not have the same resale value, but don't cost as much either, % wise, they are probably close to the same. another thing is weather or not you have a mechanic in your area that works on diesels. another issue is the use. diesels like to have things to pull. in a truck form, not the best thing to have to judt drive around, and haul the TT a few miles a couple times a year. 
for me, there is no option, i will not be buying a diesel. i am looking at buying a v10. this i can work on if i need to , and i cant stand the smell or noise that a broken in diesel puts out. but ultimately, this is a personal preference and depends on the use.

sam

ps, thank god for spell checker, but a grammar checker would be nice for me, lol

pss, who in there right mind would listen to a chevy man, lol, j/k


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

I have towed with both engines and will say this....gas will do the job BUT diesel will do it better. With the diesel you lose the shift busyness that the gas engine gives you. This is do the the difference in the torque of the engines. A diesel will produce more torque at a lower RPM than a comparative gas engine. So the gas engine is more sensitive to gear selection than the diesel.

As for towing capacity differences, the following are the spec's on two like equipped 08 Chevrolet 2500HD crew cab short bed 4x4 pickups with the LT1 package:

With the 6.0 liter V-8 (353hp at 5500 rpm and 373 lbft torque at 4400 rpm) with a 6 speed automatic transmission:

With 3.73 ratio rear:

Hitch pull with weight dist. hitch: 
9800 lb max trailer
1176 lb max tongue weight
18500 lb Gross Combined Weight Rating

5th wheel:
9800 lb max trailer
2450 lb max pin weight
18500 Gross Combined Weight Rating

Same truck with 4.10 ratio rear:

Hitch pull with weight dist hitch:
12300 lb max trailer
1476 lb max tongue weight
18500 lb Gross Combined Weight Rating

5th wheel:
12300 lb max trailer
3075 lb max pin weight
18500 lb Gross Combined Weight Rating

With the 6.6 L Duramax diesel (365 hp @ 3200 rpm and 660 lbft torque at 1600 rpm) with 6 speed automatic:

3.73 ratio rear (this is the only rear offered with the Duramax):

Hitch pull with weight dist hitch:
13000 lbs max trailer weight
1560 lb max tongue weight
22000 lb Gross Combined Weight Rating

5th wheel:
13600 lbs max trailer weight
2606 lbs max pin weight
22000 lb Gross Combined Weight Rating

If you look at the difference in the torque ratings the diesel produces 287 lbft of torque at a 2800 rpm...don't take this wrong the 6.0L gas engine is a great pulling motor but it is no match for the diesel.

Gary


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

I have been having the same debate with myself, and to me it's down to the choice of a Ford gasser V-10 vs. either a Ford or Dodge diesel. There is no doubt that when it comes to ultimate power, the diesel can't be beat. But the V-10 is no slouch either. It has more horsepower, but less torque. The million dollar question in my mind is: How much do you need?

In my case, if I were going to be towing a heavy weight 5'er, it would be diesel without question. But for my 28RS-DS, a 31RQ-S or probably even all but the biggest of the Sydney 5'ers, it looks like the V-10 is more than adequate for the job. After all, my V-8 Titan has done a superb job pulling the 28. Ask any of the diesel drivers on this summers rolling rally to Zion, I had no problem keeping up with them over even the steepest, longest grades (although I was stopping for fuel a lot more often!).

So, if our situation allows us to eliminate the power differential as a factor in the equation, as I can in mine, the next thing to look at is cost. Yes, the diesel gets better mileage, but at least around here at this time, it also costs $0.30/Gallon more. And even during those periods when diesel has been cheaper, you can drive a lot of miles on more expensive gas before you offset the $6,000-8,000 up-charge for a diesel. For someone like me, who will not keep their truck for 200,000 (or probably even 100,000) miles, it's hard to make the numbers work in favor of investing in an oil burner.

Future trade in value will be a factor, and at this point in time - due to their popularity - a used diesel will give you a better return, which will offset some of the additional upfront expense. The question is, will that trend continue? Right now, everybody wants diesel (where I work, it's considered an indication of one's manhood!), but if the current trends in relative fuel costs continue, will that continue. At what point will people start asking if that cool diesel is really worth it to them? I'm not saying the pendulum will swing back the other way, but that certainly seem to be a reasonable possibility.

Finally, if you are like me, and money does matter, you must ask yourself where do you get the most bang for the buck. In my case, my truck is also my daily driver and I like to be as comfortable as possible. I can't afford a diesel with all the bells and whistles, but I can afford one or the other. So, for me, what is the better choice? A relatively stripped down diesel that has the power to move a mountain, or a V-10 with every other option in the book (nav, video, leather, etc.).
It seems that, in my case at least, the V-10 is the better choice. I get more of the things in a vehicle that will actually benefit me on a daily basis, including an engine easily capable of towing anything I can anticipate towing. But alas, I may not win that drag race over the mountain when loaded down for camping. Oh well, I'm on vacation anyway, right?

One thing is for sure. It's a decision that should be carefully considered, and then based on your personal situation and circumstances.

_Edit:
A side note, that will certainly make a difference in my decision. The City of Portland, Oregon has recently banned the sale of LS and ULS diesel fuel within the city limits. All diesel sold will be Bio-diesel. From the people I have talked to that know about these things, that may not be a big issue on the older LS diesel engines, but is causing huge maintenance issues with the new ULS engines. In fact, the 'bio' component of the fuel is actually high enough to void the warranty on many diesel engines! Bottom line, If I go diesel, my availability of 'safe' fuel is going to be very much restricted. I wonder how that will effect prices where I can get it? Of course, this is just Portland... for now._

Good luck!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

I have both









3/4 Suburban with the 8.1L gasser. Daily ride for the DW. Lots of power and 10mpg.
1 ton Silverado with the 6.6 Duramax diesel. Daily driver for me. Lots of power. (Just got it so don't know about the mileage yet).

I'm taking the Silverado on a road trip next weekend. Will see how she pulls through some hills in the Texas Hill 
country.

Mark


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Once you go diesel, you never go back.









Bill


----------

